
Chrome Canary got a added flag to enable CSS custom shaders - mxfh
https://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=156658
======
mukhabbat
CSS shaders live demo <http://codepen.io/html5web/pen/KFzfG> by @samarkandiy

